# ** Comment relier PC et Mac par Ethernet ? **



## François (10 Juillet 2000)

J'ai plusieurs gros fichiers que j'aimerais copier de mon PC à mon iMac, par un câble Ethernet directement, sans passer par un hub ou un serveur passerelle. J'ai DAVE 2.5.1 sur mon iMac et PC MacLAN 7.2 sur mon PC, qu'il me semble avoir correctement configurés, ainsi que les tableaux de bord AppleTalk, TCP/IP et Réseau (PC).
Mais je n'arrive jamais à connecter les deux ! Pourtant, mon PC parvient parfaitement à se connecter à un réseau AppleTalk "normal" (avec serveur de noms, passerelle, zones, ...), mais pas tout simplement avec câble Ethernet au Mac !
Qui pourrait m'aider ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## cl97 (10 Juillet 2000)

lorsque tu branches deux ordinateurs directement par ethernet, il faut un cable croisé (à moins que ca soit le contraire, j'ai un doute)

christophe


----------



## François (10 Juillet 2000)

Tu veux dire, un câble coaxial ? Je connais les câbles RJ-45 (10-Base T) et sauf erreur, 10 Base B.
Lequel est-ce ? D'ailleurs, sur mon câble, il n'y a qu'écrit "Type A"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2000)

Tu as besoin d'un câble réseau (que cela soit du RJ45 ou coaxial ou autre) mais si ton câble est du RJ45, il faut qu'il soit "croisé" (de micro à micro), c'est à dire que tes paires dans le câble seront croisées, c'est un détail qu'il faut préciser à l'achat. Tu peux demander du câble catégorie 5 si tes cartes réseaux sont capables de faire du 100Mb/s ...

Bon courage


----------

